# Nissan Versa Note CVT Transmission Warranty



## autotraders (8 mo ago)

Hello

I had purchased a 2015 Versa Note used one year ago. Unfortunately I learned today that the transmission has failed. Reading up it seems that Nissan extended the warranty on these cars to 84,000 miles /84 months (7 years). The car was first purchased 83 months ago however we are at 99,000 miles. Does this mean that Nissan will refuse the warranty since even though it is less than 7 years old, we are past 84,000 miles?

I called Nissan and they said we have to go to a Nissan dealership, pay a diagnostic fee and then they can tell us if it is covered under warranty or not. Not sure if its worth it if they will just reject it. Hoping to see if anyone has insight on this.

Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

*2012-2017 WARRANTY EXTENSIONS*
Nissan is now using a third-generation XTRONIC continuously variable transmission with Logic Step Control. This technology made its debut in 2017 and has since received accolades for its smooth, efficient, and responsive performance. Yet, as the technology progressed some issues affected a small percentage of continuously variable transmissions in vehicles from 2012 through 2017 model years.
Again, Nissan’s response was swift and decisive as they looked to relieve the burden of repairing these continuously variable transmissions. They extended the original manufacturer’s warranty from five years or 60,000 miles up to seven years or 84,000 miles.
This Nissan continuously variable transmission warranty extension covers a variety of items. Torque converters, Transmission Control Module reprogramming, seals, gaskets, and more are all covered under this extension. Rental vehicles or loaner vehicles are also covered while your vehicle undergoes these covered repairs.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems like it wouldn't be covered unless they decide to "Goodwill warranty" it. That is usually reserved for excellent service customers that get the majority of work done at the dealer. If you have a really good relationship with your dealer's service department, it might be worth asking them about the possibility. Any warranty coverage will have to be confirmed via a trip at the dealer and usually with an initial diagnostic cost, which may be absorbed if the repair is covered. Don't hold your breath, however!


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

